
Questions over Twitter's shadow-bans and TL manipulation - alva
https://twitter.com/desantis/status/829118313393426432
======
MrZongle2
I wonder if this is why Twitter's Chief of Diversity is leaving: there's
little evidence for support of diversity of _thought_ , at this point.

The Milo ban was borderline credible; what's happening to Scott Adams and
DeSantis is quite troubling.

~~~
DanBC
> what's happening to Scott Adams

Absolutely nothing is happening to Scott Adams outside his own head.

~~~
MrZongle2
That's pretty rude.

If you're implying that he suffers from mental illness, why are you
trivializing it?

~~~
DanBC
I'm not suggesting he's suffering from mental illness.

I'm suggesting he's a conspiracy theorist with bizarre beliefs.

I mean, read this. It's grade A bollocks:
[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/145456082991/my-endorsement-
for...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/145456082991/my-endorsement-for-
president-of-the-united-states)

> And I would be a top-ten assassination target in that scenario because once
> you define Trump as Hitler, you also give citizens moral permission to kill
> him. And obviously it would be okay to kill anyone who actively supports a
> genocidal dictator, including anyone who wrote about his persuasion skills
> in positive terms.

~~~
MrZongle2
Well _this_ is far more applicable to my point, and the thread in general:
[http://blog.dilbert.com/post/156806516721/the-social-
media-h...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/156806516721/the-social-media-hive-
mind)

If this originated inside Scott Adams' head, then it has manifested itself
elsewhere. Unless, of course, he may have a point. Blind squirrel, etc.

He's not implying that 9/11 was an inside job, Kennedy was killed by the CIA,
or that there's merit to the Pizzagate allegations. He's just saying that
perhaps a private company has a political axe to grind, and they're
implementing a means of censorship. Which is what the poster in the link in
question is doing.

------
alva
Worth reading the entire thread.

